# My friends don't hear me on TeamSpeak!



## LuxNeedsHelp (Jul 8, 2015)

Whenever I go on a teamspeak server, my friends can't hear me. If I push the push to talk button and talk, it won't let me talk. But somehow when I am in a skype call at the same time I'm in a teamspeak channel, my friends can apparently hear me.
I use a windows 8 laptop.Please reply as fast as you can!

-Lux xx


----------



## Oddba11 (May 13, 2011)

Shutdown other apps that use chat/microphone. Also verify the Teamspeak config.


----------



## Joris903 (Apr 20, 2015)

Sounds like the output mode for teamspeak is not using the default sound device for the playback.


----------

